# [Fink] Besoin d'aide!



## Yggdrasill (3 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour,

jusqu'il y a peu je me contentais d'installer des logiciels linux en mode console via fink. J'ai essayer en vain d'installer des logiciels utilisant l'interfaçe graphique mais je n'y arrive pas! chaque fois le même type d'erreur revient:

```
ibook-g4-d-yggdrasill:~ Yggdrasill$ ethereal

(ethereal:2008): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:  
ibook-g4-d-yggdrasill:~ Yggdrasill$ icewm  
IceWM: using /Users/Yggdrasill/.icewm for private configuration files
IceWM: Can't open display: <none>. X must be running and $DISPLAY set.
```

J'ai essayé de taper mes commandes dans X11, mais ça ne marche pas non plus (unknow command à chaque fois!)

Sur le site de fink, on parle d'implementation de X11 (http://fink.sourceforge.net/doc/users-guide/packages.php?phpLang=fr) mais je dois vous avouer que je n'y comprend pas grand chose...

Est-ce qu'il y aurait des utilisateurs de fink parmi vous qui pourraient me donner qq conseils, ça m'aiderait beaucoup!

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Thierry6 (3 Décembre 2005)

pour le display, utilise le xterm de X11 et ça devrait éviter de le taper à chaque fois.

pour la commande, en mettant un source /sw/bin/init.sh dans to login shell, tu devrais éviter le problème : http://fink.sourceforge.net/doc/bundled/usage.php


Setting The Paths

To use the software installed in Fink's directory hierarchy, including the fink command itself, you must set your PATH environment variable (and some others) accordingly. Shell scripts are provided to do this for you. If you use tcsh, add the following to your .cshrc:

source /sw/bin/init.csh


----------



## Yggdrasill (4 Décembre 2005)

Thierry6 a dit:
			
		

> pour le display, utilise le xterm de X11 et ça devrait éviter de le taper à chaque fois.
> 
> pour la commande, en mettant un source /sw/bin/init.sh dans to login shell, tu devrais éviter le problème : http://fink.sourceforge.net/doc/bundled/usage.php



voila ce que ça me donne :

```
ibook-g4-d-yggdrasill:~ Yggdrasill$ sudo /sw/bin/init.sh
Password:
sudo: /sw/bin/init.sh: command not found
ibook-g4-d-yggdrasill:~ Yggdrasill$
```

C'était bien ce qu'il fallait faire? pcq ça ne marche pas des masses on dirait....


----------



## Thierry6 (4 Décembre 2005)

ça ne m'étonne pas , par contre met
source /sw/bin/init.sh dans ton .bashrc si tu utilisies bash ou .zshrc si tu utilises zsh et ça devrait passer.


----------



## Yggdrasill (5 Décembre 2005)

Euh...tu pourrais etre plus precis stp?
Tu connais le chemin de batchrc?
nano?


----------



## Thierry6 (5 Décembre 2005)

il faut le créer à la racine de ton répertoire utilisateur

par exemple avec pico

tu ouvres le terminal et tapes :

pico .bashrc

dedans, tu tapes

source /sw/bin/init.sh

ctrl X, pour sortir, Y pour sauver

c'est tout.


----------



## Yggdrasill (7 Décembre 2005)

Désolé, j'avai un peu perdu de vue fink cette semaine... 

j'ai créé le ficher .bashrc et j'y ai mis comme seule ligne:

```
/sw/bin/init.sh
```

mais lorsque je tape un nom de programme sous X11 ou sous terminal, ça ne marche toujours pas!


```
bash: /sw/bin/init.sh: Permission denied
ibook-g4-d-yggdrasill:~ Yggdrasill$ ethereal
bash: ethereal: command not found
```

Visiblement il y a une erreur de permission ! Je peux changer ça "bêtement" avec le finder? (pomme+i)

Merci!


----------



## Thierry6 (7 Décembre 2005)

/sw/bin/init.sh

et pourquoi pas : source /sw/bin/init.sh


----------



## FjRond (8 Décembre 2005)

Thierry6 a dit:
			
		

> /sw/bin/init.sh
> 
> et pourquoi pas : source /sw/bin/init.sh


Ça, c'est pour .tcshrc. Dans .bashrc, il faut écrire :

```
. /sw/bin/init.sh
```
en n'oubliant pas le point suivi d'une espace.


----------



## Yggdrasill (8 Décembre 2005)

FjRond a dit:
			
		

> Dans .bashrc, il faut écrire :
> 
> ```
> . /sw/bin/init.sh
> ...




La ça marche !!!! Merci bcp bcp bcp a vous tous!!!


----------



## Thierry6 (8 Décembre 2005)

FjRond a dit:
			
		

> Ça, c'est pour .tcshrc. Dans .bashrc, il faut écrire :
> 
> ```
> . /sw/bin/init.sh
> ...



c'est parce que en fait j'utilise zsh, ça m'apprendra à me méler des autres shells !!


----------



## FjRond (9 Décembre 2005)

Thierry6 a dit:
			
		

> c'est parce que en fait j'utilise zsh, ça m'apprendra à me méler des autres shells !!


Moi aussi, j'utilise zsh, et c'est comme pour bash.


----------



## Yggdrasill (10 Décembre 2005)

Zsh, il sors d'ou celui la?


----------



## FjRond (11 Décembre 2005)

Yggdrasill a dit:
			
		

> Zsh, il sors d'ou celui la?


Il y a plusieurs shell installés avec Mac OS X : tcsh, bash et zsh. Tiger y ajoute même ksh (le korn shell).
Chacun offre des particularités. Personnellement, j'utilise zsh comme shell interactif par défaut, et bash pour les scripts. Éviter tcsh pour les scripts, qui manque unpeu de lisibilité et est peu pratique pour les boucles. Mais cet avis n'est pas universellement partagé.


----------



## Yggdrasill (11 Décembre 2005)

Ce que je ne comprend pas, c'est pq avoir plusieur shell différent...Ce n'est pas suffisant avec le bash?
Quel sont les avantage et inconvenients des autres shell? (je n'ai jms utiliser que le bash en fait...)

Merci!


----------



## Thierry6 (11 Décembre 2005)

les histoires de shell, c'est un peu comme les religions, tu vas trouver des défenseurs acharnés de chaque parfois pour les même raisons;
les avantages de zsh sont au niveau de la programmation (plus mieux que bash) et de la complétion (mieux que tcsh ou ksh). Après quand tu as commencé avec un, tu n'en changes pas trop sauf si vraiment tu penses qu'il ne répond pas à tes besoins.

http://zsh.dotsrc.org/FAQ/zshfaq01.html#l3


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Décembre 2005)

Salut, 

J'ai installé Fink la semaine dernière pour pouvoir compiler Dial. Je n'ai réussi à me servir d'aucun des deux. Pourquoi ?, 1- j'ai trouvé une autre solution 2- je n'ai pas vraiment le temps de m'y mettre 3-X11 me suffit pour le moment, un nombre suffisament important d'applis libres ET compilés me suffisent.
Je veux désinstaller Fink, mais je ne suis pas du tout sur de la manip à suivre. Il a créé un dossier SW dans le HD, au même niveau que les dossiers systèmes , utilisateurs, etc. Puis-je le dégager sans souci?
En plus, je le soupconne d'être à l'origine d'un petit bug de langue : mes dossiers sont tous en anglais. non pas que ce soit génant. Mais bon.

Est-ce que quelqu'un connaît la marche à suivre?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Thierry6 (14 Décembre 2005)

tu jettes le /sw et ça suffit
et si finalement, tu avais mis source /sw/bin/init.sh dans un .*rc, tu l'enlèves


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Décembre 2005)

Le finder me demande mon de passe d'admin pour le jeter. C'est donc que la suppréssion est délicate.
Je le jette quand même?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Décembre 2005)

Thierry6 a dit:
			
		

> tu avais mis source /sw/bin/init.sh dans un .*rc, tu l'enlèves


----------



## Thierry6 (15 Décembre 2005)

pardon, c'était pas toi qui avait ce soucis là :rose:


----------

